# End of the World - Today



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2012)

I hear people telling me what they'd LIKE to do, but I wouldn't mind hearing a list of what people WON'T be doing!

I for one won't be spending 3hrs of my valuably time today fixing up a discrepancy on my Telstra bill  After tomorrow I won't be needing a phone :lol:

(Ps: look out for all the looneys today! I'm amazed at how many people honestly think the place will erupt into a fireball at 10pm :lol


----------



## Wing_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Is that 10pm EST or do we from WA get to live longer? ;-)


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2012)

Worse if you live overseas


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 21, 2012)

My girlfriend is flying over the int. time line tonight, so she will get an extra day.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 21, 2012)

Dont panic, it's still yesterday in South America..


----------



## Stuart (Dec 21, 2012)

I wont wrap the Christmas presents I got people. Not much point if they are going to be vaporized.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 21, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Dont panic, it's still yesterday in South America..


but if you take into account the leap years we use that they never had it should of all ended months ago


----------



## Coppersimon (Dec 21, 2012)

I reckon The Mayan calendar running out only means you need to go buy a new Mayan calendar.


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't believe the world is ending because The Maya's didn't really believed in endings: their conception of time was circular, with every end being the beginning of something new. So, 2012 shouldn't be an exception


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 21, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I reckon The Mayan calendar running out only means you need to go buy a new Mayan calendar.


unfortunately its been discontinued


----------



## Coppersimon (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh it's around just in a different form


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 21, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I reckon The Mayan calendar running out only means you need to go buy a new Mayan calendar.



That's the beauty of the Mayan calendar - you don't have to. This marks the end of the 'long count', the longest chronological dating system in the Mayan calendar, which lasts just over 5,000 years (key point, remember this)...
The calendar we work on today is superficial, based on solar, lunar, and seasonal cycles. It has a completely different chronology to the Maya system. For tens of thousands of years they mapped out solar, lunar, seasonal, and celestial cycles - pretty much as many as they saw before it all came around again. Note - TENS of thousands of years, over a just over 5,000 year long-count calendar. Basically, the 21/12/2012 is the end of as many celestial cycles as the Maya witnessed and the beginning of it all again.
Not a new awakening, definitely not an apocalypse, just a bunch of people freaking out over an extended new year and the cycle beginning all over again. In the same note we could begin to be concerned that the 31st of December is almost upon us... Stock your cellars everyone!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 21, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Oh it's around just in a different form



Well that just brightened up my morning!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I reckon The Mayan calendar running out only means you need to go buy a new Mayan calendar.



Lucky for us APS has a really sweet looking calendar!

On a side note, does anyone know if the Mayan's kept reptiles?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 21, 2012)

So I was replying to a message this morning, and I spelt Wednesday wrong, and my option to correct it - Doomsday:shock:
View attachment 274876


----------



## Boidae (Dec 21, 2012)

The date on the Mayan calendar yesterday -12:9:9:9:9

The date on the Mayan calendar today -13:0:0:0:0

The date on the Mayan calendar tomorrow -13:0:0:0:1


But that doesn't make much of a story, does it..?


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 21, 2012)

Wing_Nut said:


> Lucky for us APS has a really sweet looking calendar!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know if the Mayan's kept reptiles?



I know one of their legends included the eating of the sun each day by a feathered serpent...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Oh it's around just in a different form



Haha nice!!


----------



## Raymonde (Dec 21, 2012)

watch out for that giant overwhelmingly bright orb in the sky!! :lol:
Free Wood Post


----------



## Stuart (Dec 21, 2012)

You all forget the Justin Bieber, Nikkie Minaf, One Direction and Jersey Shore all became mainstream 7 months ago. Thats a better sign that the world is doomed than any other


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, we're having a barbecue tonight to celebrate: barb-ageddon!!!  Seemed like a good enough reason.

We haven't done any christmas shopping (just in case, I don't want to have wasted time buying stuff that's just going to be vaporised)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 21, 2012)

Raymonde said:


> watch out for that giant overwhelmingly bright orb in the sky!! :lol:
> Free Wood Post






SniperCap said:


> You all forget the Justin Bieber, Nikkie Minaf, One Direction and Jersey Shore all became mainstream 7 months ago. Thats a better sign that the world is doomed than any other




Nikki Minaj's Behind is big enough to block out any overwhelmingly bright orbs. She may be useful yet...


----------



## sharky (Dec 21, 2012)

What I won't do: Wear a tutu and matching shoes or Listen to One Direction or Justin Bieber
What I will Do: Put my COD Zombies skills into play while listening to some AC/DC 

- - - Updated - - -

What I won't do: Wear a tutu and matching shoes or Listen to One Direction or Justin Bieber
What I will Do: Put my COD Zombies skills into play while listening to some AC/DC


----------



## nintendont (Dec 21, 2012)

Did anyone see the doco ages ago where some wealthy Americans were buying these specially made "Apocalypse-proof bomb shelters?"

Wouldnt they feel a bit stupid now? Or would they be holed up thinking they are the future of the human race? lol


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 21, 2012)

nintendont said:


> Did anyone see the doco ages ago where some wealthy Americans were buying these specially made "Apocalypse-proof bomb shelters?"
> 
> Wouldnt they feel a bit stupid now? Or would they be holed up thinking they are the future of the human race? lol


i used to work with a guy who has made his own , he believed in it but in a slightly different theory to the everyones going to die one 
i kinda feel sorry for him , yes he will feel very stupid if it doesn't happen so much he might wind up retreating from society all together he was already a bit weird , i mean he spent his life savings on it (he was in his late 40's)


----------



## slim6y (Dec 21, 2012)

I kicked my girlfriend out.... So I am starting my new Mayan Millennium single... And ready for action... 

PS... Anyone looking for some Mayan Millennium action apply within...


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 21, 2012)

Dam and i just had my first kiss :'(


----------



## Vixen (Dec 21, 2012)

nintendont said:


> Did anyone see the doco ages ago where some wealthy Americans were buying these specially made "Apocalypse-proof bomb shelters?"
> 
> Wouldnt they feel a bit stupid now? Or would they be holed up thinking they are the future of the human race? lol



Honestly it would still be a handy thing to have regardless. :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 21, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> So I was replying to a message this morning, and I spelt Wednesday wrong, and my option to correct it - Doomsday:shock:
> View attachment 274876



Actually it says Domesday, watch it,the Domes are coming!!!!


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 21, 2012)

Wing_Nut said:


> Lucky for us APS has a really sweet looking calendar!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know if the Mayan's kept reptiles?



So according to the APS calendar the world Will end on the 31st of december 2013 !!8)

- - - Updated - - -

The world will not end Today ,We are just going to FNQ for a month
:lol:

Merry xmas mods ,subcribers and members 8)!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 21, 2012)

These mayans better be right... the delivery of zombie killing kit from ebay just arrived today!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 21, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> These mayans better be right... the delivery of zombie killing kit from ebay just arrived today!



Did you get the pack with the cyanide tablet or the one without?

I thought the one with the tablet was a cop out... I say, if ya can't beat 'em... Join 'em!

PS - I got the wooden baseball bat in my collection - wood sounds so much better on zombie skull than aluminium. If you got the aluminium one, you should take it back and at least get the titanium alloy...


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 21, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Did you get the pack with the cyanide tablet or the one without?
> 
> I thought the one with the tablet was a cop out... I say, if ya can't beat 'em... Join 'em!
> 
> PS - I got the wooden baseball bat in my collection - wood sounds so much better on zombie skull than aluminium. If you got the aluminium one, you should take it back and at least get the titanium alloy...




Nah... I just got the junior killing kit... the one with just the long pointy stick, the free chocolate and spinning top toy. I figured I'd start off small since I'm a noob at it.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, nothing's getting in the road of my end of year Xmas work party. But an Oreo proof bomb shelter is springing to mind


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2012)

well a meteorite just hit in our back yard with zombies rising from its ashes , i already shot 1000 zombies with my AA12 300 rounds per minute so im doing pretty well n loving it lol battery reload


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> well a meteorite just hit in our back yard with zombies rising from its ashes , i already shot 1000 zombies with my AA12 300 rounds per minute so im doing pretty well n loving it lol



Awesome I will implement my zombie procedure that I have spent hundreds of hours contemplating and drafting. 
These holidays are going to be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Awesome I will implement my zombie procedure that I have spent hundreds of hours contemplating and drafting.
> These holidays are going to be great!


amongst them was tony abbott he went down like a can of tomato soup

- - - Updated - - -

we should have like (Halloween) end of the world day


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> amongst them was tony abbott he went down like a can of tomato soup


His mate Campbell Soup Newman made me redundant on the 16th of december,but now got a better job,better money starting on the 14th of January......


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, now I'm dressed as Steve Irwin and the signs aren't good 

- - - Updated - - -

Well, now I'm dressed as Steve Irwin and the signs aren't good 

- - - Updated - - -

Well, now I'm dressed as Steve Irwin and the signs aren't good 

- - - Updated - - -

Opps


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 21, 2012)

:shock:


GeckoJosh said:


> Actually it says Domesday, watch it,the Domes are coming!!!!



Opps, I think my lack of sleep and alcohol right now is making my eyes see only what I want to see.
Now I have to worry about the domes, damn domes!!!


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've always said, if there's a zombie apocalypse, i'm going to Bunnings.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 21, 2012)

Nah, you want to go to a distribution centre, like the safeway one in mulgrave. Heaps easy to hole up and defend a shipping container, and you've got all the food you could ever want!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 21, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> What I won't do: Wear a tutu and matching shoes or Listen to One Direction or Justin Bieber
> What I will Do: Put my COD Zombies skills into play while listening to some AC/DC
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




Haha I'll play COD and kill all the stupid dogs that try kill me! 
And battlefield too.
I just feel so sorry for my animals and I just received today my damn reptile licence which I wont get to use :cry:
And I'm seeing my best friend tomorrow! I haven't seen him in over a year!? 
I think the Mayas just keep making up dates and one day (in a very long time) they might be right and feel they proved to us it would happen)
Anyway I have food in my fridge due to expire in 2013 so obviously it's BS.
But seriously where are all the sales? "up to 90% off! End of the World massive sale!!!"

Don't worry guys, it's not the end of the world if they get it wrong.


----------



## sharky (Dec 21, 2012)

That's why I always die in COD zombies.....I try to pat the Hell Dogs 
But those nazi zombies shall all feel the wrath of my ray gun :evil:


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 21, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look a little more into it , the mayans never predicted the end of the world and Nostradamus' "predictions" where a confusing riddle at best most of the time and left wide open to interpretation


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha they're so cute but so evil!
I think I'll go play now.


----------



## sharky (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry, already posted...try this one instead!







- - - Updated - - -



Bananapeel said:


> Haha they're so cute but so evil!
> I think I'll go play now.



I would but my brother's hogging the PS3


----------



## Shotta (Dec 21, 2012)

hope it turns into a nuclear wasteland, Then all my fallout experience will come in very handy


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 21, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Sorry, already posted...try this one instead!



No no no. I am going to the beach on Sunday, it's hot in Melbourne, they are WRONG:evil:


----------



## Stuart (Dec 21, 2012)

From another site but its a text from an American to an Australian


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 21, 2012)

Are we dead yet!


----------



## shrinkie (Dec 22, 2012)

going to die no worries i celebrated christmas 2 days early see i was prepared  and im still alive


----------



## slim6y (Dec 22, 2012)

shrinkie said:


> going to die no worries i celebrated christmas 2 days early see i was prepared  and im still alive



Hang on a second.... The world didn't end, but you're already in the future? 

Where did you get the extra day from?

I see what you did - you've changed the space/time continuum by leaping forward the day that the world was going to end and projecting a new future for us all - you've saved the world... Well, at least on this 'reality'.

You're a hero!

But just to let you know, in this reality, we celebrate Christmas on the 25th (I'm actually saying this really slow, I understand time travel can cause nausea and loss of hearing).

An absolute HERO!!! Well done!


----------



## Firepac (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I'm still here....


----------



## slim6y (Dec 22, 2012)

You're right Firepac - worst apocalypse ever!

The last apocalypse I survived, back in 2000, at least there was fireworks when the world didn't end!

Imagine if we had firework displays for every apocalypse!!!


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 22, 2012)

Was obviously the end of the world last night Adelaide United lost 6-1 to the new club Western Sydney Wanders!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 22, 2012)

Now to unload all the guns..... Sigh


----------



## slim6y (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, everyone is making apocalypse jokes like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

i waited all night for the zombies to come! now i have had no sleep and have to go to go to work in 2 hours!!!! oreo cookie, i'm sorry i didn't trust you


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Dec 22, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Now to unload all the guns..... Sigh


That's what Americans need to do.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 22, 2012)

slim6y said:


> You're right Firepac - worst apocalypse ever!
> 
> The last apocalypse I survived, back in 2000, at least there was fireworks when the world didn't end!
> 
> Imagine if we had firework displays for every apocalypse!!!



If they had fireworks displays for every apocalypse that didn't happen we would already be dead due to so many fumes in the air every single time they get it wrong.  silly mayans :lol:


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I reckon The Mayan calendar running out only means you need to go buy a new Mayan calendar.



They have moved with the times and ordered an APS calendar. Now every month we will have a plague of reptiles, honest just go ask that guy over there hiding in the cave.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm mad there was no apocalypse, now I have to clean the house and yard because apparently "come to my house for barb-ageddon" translates as "come to my house, get wasted and make a humongous mess everywhere!"
sooooo much mess. and I'm a little bit hungover. Bah!!


----------



## saintanger (Dec 22, 2012)

lol i knew this was all fake and was getting annoyed at how many people were telling me about it so i avoided it online. but last night someone down the road at exactly 10pm decided to let off a whole bunch of fire works, there were a few neighbours out looking to see what was going on and if it was the end of the world lol so gulible. i was busy trying to settle 1 of the dogs who is terrifed of fire works.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess I gotta start Christmas shopping then :lol: Damn!


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys still here?


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 22, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> You guys still here?



Mostly, but the zombies are definitely making the cleanup difficult!


----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

Just get a flame thrower....burns all your garbage and gets rid of the zombies! And you'll be done in 5 minutes! Win-win 

....just have the fire department on call and ready.....just in case :/


----------



## damian83 (Dec 22, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I guess I gotta start Christmas shopping then :lol: Damn!



What ya getting for me  
I did mine this arvo... got the wife a nsw firefighters calender.. that should keel me in the good books till I find myself a new reptilian present.......

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> Just get a flame thrower....burns all your garbage and gets rid of the zombies! And you'll be done in 5 minutes! Win-win
> 
> ....just have the fire department on call and ready.....just in case :/



Unless there zombies too ?


----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep  Got explode that firetruck b4 they can save their zombie friends hahaha


----------

